# Pan cake arms



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

SO I am mainly a Tyco collector but have a few others, Digging through my afx parts I found a few interesting arms and was wondering about them. From left to right, first IS a quad lam( I do know some about these ) second is a red lam with orange wire and a funny looking bottom, anything special about this one? Third is a grey lam Christmas tree t get arm, worth anything? forthred lam green wire. fifth is a red lam red wire. sixth is a green lam with green wire. and last a green lam with orange wire. so any of these rare other than the quad lam?


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Here's 1 website with some arm info
http://slotmonsters.com/slot-car-thunderjet-500-pancake-motor-armatures.ashx

I've always looking for more info myself.

Some nos Quads went for $$$$ on some recent auctions. 

the all green & copper wire arms should be low ohm and might benefit with some better magnets (JL AW Dash Poly)
any pancake whispers out there ? 

but YELLOW Jackets Armatures are my Favorite!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Those dont fit Tyco


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I'm with Bill on this one. He knows.

OB


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I could modify a Tyco to make them fit,


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

Is that quad an XLerator arm on a magna traction plate? It's not a Super II plate.


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

XLerator arms have the gear and shaft as one unit, you would have to machine off the gear to be able to put it on an AFX gear plate. 
Definitely not a super II gear plate tho. But if the ohms check out that will be the one that's worth some money :thumbsup:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

4.1 on two poles and 4.0 on the third


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

Sounds like a quadralam to me


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Its definately a factory SuperII, XL motors dont have the tabs that hold the comm on!!!


p.s. Thanks Chuck!!!!!

JS


----------

